
A Conversation on Privacy - nomoba
https://theintercept.com/a-conversation-about-privacy/
======
mtgx
Privacy is great, but I feel that when a terrorist attack happens it's too
easy for governments all over to start dismissing its importance and say "Come
on, do you really not want to give any of your privacy away so we can keep you
safe from terrorist attacks?! Really? REALLY??"

Now it's going to happen in Europe, too. We need to focus the discussion more
on _data protection_. Because then the compromise isn't as obvious, and they
would be talking about undermining data protection with their anti-encryption
and anti-strong security legislation. People do want their data to be secure,
even if most don't understand all the intricacies of it.

The US government (and UK, and France) currently holds the position that if
you're a company you _shouldn 't_ be using encryption you can't decrypt. So
basically they are also arguing against future technologies such as ZeroDB or
homomorphic encryption, which could help a _great deal_ against data breach.

That's just crazy. When companies get hacked left and right and millions of
people's data is exposed each time, how can they possible hold that position?
I think that's how we should argue against them.

------
Dowwie
This was a great discussion -- one of the most important to-date

------
citizensixteen
Any alternative viewing options? I am trying to live a flash-free life.

